# Nj nec 400.8



## jar546 (Nov 17, 2011)

I was told today by a PA contractor that in NJ he is allowed to run SJO cable up through a drop ceiling into a receptacle inside/above the drop ceiling in NJ.  He said that NJ changed the code to allow it.

Is this true?


----------



## pmarx (Nov 18, 2011)

What is the NEC section in question? 342?

Perhaps what you're looking for is on page 68 of 95:

http://www.state.nj.us/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/pdf_regs/njac_5_23_3.pdf


----------



## ICE (Nov 18, 2011)

Article 400

Flexible Cords and Cables

400.8 Uses Not Permitted. Unless specifically permitted in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the following:

(1) As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure

(2) Where run through holes in walls, structural ceilings, suspended ceilings, *dropped ceilings*, or floors

(3) Where run through doorways, windows, or similar openings

(4) Where attached to building surfaces

Exception to (4): Flexible cord and cable shall be permitted to be attached to building surfaces in accordance with the provisions of 368.56(B)

(5) Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings or located above suspended or dropped ceilings

(6) Where installed in raceways, except as otherwise permitted in this Code

(7) Where subject to physical damage


----------



## pmarx (Nov 18, 2011)

LOL. Appologies. I am abashed. I didn't see the code section staring me in the face. Anyway, armed with that information I can tell you 5:23-3.16 of the NJ Uniform Construction Code hasn't adopted any amendments to 400.8.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Nov 18, 2011)

It wouldn't be enough to amend a use of product rule out of the NEC.  The NEC is an installation standard and not a product standard.  The product standard, ANSI/UL 62 in this case, would still not allow the product to be used in a manner that conflicts with the NEC, listing instructions, & installation instructions.


----------

